# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Φορτιστής μπαταριών AΑA - Kodak K600e

## HLIAS200

Δεν ανάβει το LED, δεν κάνει καθόλου φόρτιση. Ο μετασχηματιστήςβγάζει στο κόκκινο καλώδιο 6v και στο μαύρο 10v
Αυτό το εξάρτημα που είναι στη φωτο τι εξάρτημα είναι; Δεν πρέπει να είναι ζένερ κάτι άλλο πρέπει να είναι.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47400
20200510_122608-0.jpg
20200508_174047.jpg

----------


## gep58

NTC thermistor... αν είναι λειτουργικό πρέπει να σου δείχνει κάποια τιμή αντίστασης κι αν το ζεστάνεις σιγά σιγά να πέφτει

https://sc02.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1ESKQL...Xq6xXFXXXi.jpg

----------

